

Google Developer Days 2011 - tilt
http://www.google.com/events/developerday/2011/

======
tnorthcutt
Clicking on a couple of the animated objects results in this:
<http://cl.ly/8xvR>

I wonder if that's intended behavior.

~~~
tilt
Definitely, looking at the topic and the pointer styling

